# Ideensamlung für eigenes LOGO ...



## -GS-Master (4. März 2007)

Hallo, wollte mal fragen wie ihr ein euch ein eigenes Logo erstellen würdet, welches am besten in meinem Fall aus meinen beiden Kürzeln bestehen sollte  ( GS ) 

Bin schon etwas länger am überlegen, aber immer wenn ich dann fertig war, hat es mir nicht mehr gefallen ^^ oder besser gesagt es passte dann irgendwie nicht zu meinen Vorstellungen ...

Farben sind wären jetzt mal egal, auch wenn ich meine Page darum dann aufbauen werde -.-


----------



## Stygies VIII (27. März 2007)

Du könntest es ganz simpel machen, die beiden Buchstaben mit einem Kreis umgeben (evtl. die Buchstaben selbst den Kreis ausfüllen lassen) und irgendwas "Flügelartiges" drumrum machen.

Soll das Logo eigentlich statisch oder animiert dargestellt werden?


----------



## -GS-Master (4. April 2007)

Eigentlich statisch -.- oben im Top meiner "zukünftigen" Homepage


----------

